# Dell 2408FPW Display Port got no signal using DP-HDMI convertor



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Had someone a solution for such connection ? Any practical experience with particular converters ?

Did try using SimpleTech HDMI-DP converter - no signal at all.
Using same source (HD/BR player, DTV H[R]20, Dish ViPs, TR-50, etc ) same HDMI cable and HDMI input of the Dell monitor going without problem.


----------

